# Eigenes BS ;)



## Schreient (16. Februar 2004)

Und heute mal wieder eine total dämliche frage meinerseits :
Was wäre daran das prob , wo linux doch OS ist , ein eigenes BS zu coden ?
Antwort wäre nett , denn mein wissen in dem bereich ist net grad ...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. Februar 2004)

Ein eigenes OS zu programmieren, ist jetzt nicht so das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass du in ungefähr .... 250 Jahren soweit sein wirst, wie die LInux Distris es heutzutage sind.


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Februar 2004)

moin


Benutz mal die Suchfunktion des Boards! Das Thema gab es schon oft genug! Es gibt sogar unter den Tutorials eine Anleitung wie du eines coden kannst!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Schreient (16. Februar 2004)

echt ? SORRY  bin erst seid heute hier , muss mich noch durchwuseln !
Unter welchem stichwort ?
Thx , 4 Answer .


----------



## Fabian H (16. Februar 2004)

Am besten ist, du machst dir einen OS-Maker!

Ein kleines Beispiel, in der sogenannten Programmiersprache C:

```
int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
    while (1);
}
```
Jetzt musst du es kompilieren.

In deinem SuSE-Linux klickst du dazu ein bisschen in YaST herum, bis du
endlich in der tief versteckten Bash bist.

```
$ cd ~
$ gcc -o os_maker dein_code.c
```
Das Programm ausgeführt, ein bisschen gewartet und schon hast du dein eige-
nes OS!


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Februar 2004)

moin


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20706.html


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. Februar 2004)

> ```
> int main(int argc, char *argv[])
> {
> while (1);
> ...


das ist etwas falsch das muss so heißen:

```
int main(int argc, char *argv[]) 
{      
     while (1);  
     return 0;
}
```
Nicht das da noch ein Compilerfehler kommt 




Gruß Homer


----------

